# crawl space door installation



## jmp254 (Feb 17, 2012)

hello evryone, my name is jim and i need info on how to install a crawl space door. can you help
:no:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Suggestions are abundant since we have so many opinions. But we need more info


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, JIm.

What dimensions is the door? Do you have a preference for material?


----------

